# Ship Auger



## 250R (Jul 12, 2014)

I need to purchase a auger for installing all rod in a spitting oak tree. I'll be using 3/4" rod. Will a 7/8" auger hole be large enough to install the rod without binding? I want to slide the rod right through. Also who are some sponsors who sell some thing like that?


----------

